# ADHD testing



## LostTheMarbles (Mar 4, 2012)

I've never really considered it a problem until recently but I'm starting to wonder if I should get tested for ADHD. 


I'm just worried about the whole testing thing and the potential results. I wouldn't want other people finding out, I don't like the idea of medication (unless it really helps) and I really don't want people treating me specially. Ideally I'd just become a little more functional over time without any one knowing anything has changed. I've always been considered Dyslexic and once people find out they treat me like I'm stupid. 

On the other hand, I just wish I wasn't swimming against the current in life any more, things could be a lot easier than they are.Just a few examples:

I almost failed my degree despite having an exceptional academic record up to that point.
I got a warning at work for distracting people around me and not focusing on my work, I always got my work done well and often early but what my managers saw were the little bits in between.
My other manager compared me to a Mere cat, constantly watching what's going in in the office.
After a training course through work, the trainer reported back to my boss that I didn't appear to be listening, the feedback was passes through to the head of training.
The guy sitting next to me would keep taking my pens away because I'd start tapping them against the desk without noticing.
I've been meeting a lot of new people recently and a lot have commented on my attention span, lack of focus and eye contact, one guy said "It can't be easy being you, can it?".
I can't focus on people enough to pick up on body language, gestures and hints. I often look back at social situations and see the missed opportunities, there are multiple times where girls have been driven away by me not paying attention.
I can't sit through a film at the cinema or a formal meal without getting very uncomfortable.
I could probably get along without asking for help but as you can imagine, my work appraisals and pay rises fell behind despite being very good at what I did. I don't really have any real long term friends, I either drive them away or forget to keep in touch. I've never had a proper relationship and the only girls I get near are the ones who quite literally jump on me. I just wonder what it'd be like to compete on a level playing field.

So, 
Has any one been through the testing?
How much did it help you?
What helped the most?
How much do you tell people about your diagnosis, symptoms or treatment?
Any other advice would also be useful.


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

*Has any one been through the testing?* Yes, I have

*How much did it help you?* The testing itself? Not much. I just answered questions.

*What helped the most? *What helps is medication. It sucks, I know, but once you find the right meds at the right dosage, it's worth it. Like, seriously, I hate taking meds just on principle. I hate feeling like I have to rely on something to be as good as everyone else. It works, though. It helps a lot, so it's worth it. And maybe one day I'll stop taking them, and maybe not, but it's always up to me to decide. If you try going for medication and decide you don't like it, you can always stop. It's not like there's no going back. And the nice thing is that you can take it when you need it, and not take it when you don't feel like it. It's not like other things where it builds up over time, you know?

*How much do you tell people about your diagnosis, symptoms or treatment?* Pretty much nothing. My extended family knows, I let my teachers know, and I've mentioned to _one_ friend that I have ADHD. I don't talk about it to anyone else, at least not IRL. It's not that I'm hiding it, it just doesn't come up, and it's not anyone else's business. Oh, and I talk to my doctor about it, of course, because unfortunately you can't get refills on ADHD meds, so I have to go to the doctor every month to get a new prescription. But other than that, really, nobody has to know. 

*Any other advice would also be useful.* I mean, the testing itself was pretty simple for me. My mom was there, because it was a few years ago, and we just answered questions and talked about when I was a kid, and how I did in school, and why we thought I had ADHD. That sort of thing. Then there was a list of possible symptoms, and she asked which ones applied to me. It was real simple.




> I wouldn't want other people finding out, ... and I really don't want people treating me specially.


I tell my teachers, but that's my own choice. It's not like they somehow find out on their own. I'll shoot them an email, just to give them a heads up, because I think that's fair since it so often affects my school work. My college has stuff to help kids with stuff like ADHD, and everyone's always encouraged to go there and get accommodations, but I don't. I probably should, but I don't, because I just don't want to. Like you said, I don't wanna be treated specially, so I'm not. I choose not to be, because it's my choice.

Like, seriously, I don't think any of the things you're worried about are gonna be a problem. It's really as big or as little a deal as you want it to be. You don't want people to know? You don't have to tell anyone. You don't wanna be treated differently? Like I said, nobody has to know if you don't want them to. It's your personal business, nobody else's. And really, you're already being treated differently because it's affecting your work. You're much less likely to be seen differently if you get some help and get it under control. That's half the reason I take meds, because I don't like it getting out of hand and drawing all sorts of negative attention to myself. It helps you blend in more, not less.

I mean, letting ADHD go nuts because you don't want to be seen differently? It's kinda backwards, you know?


----------



## Hurricane Matthew (Nov 9, 2012)

Depression can mimic these sorts of symptoms because it causes a loss of interest in everything, so your attention span for things shrinks out of just not caring anymore. Are you sure you aren't depressed? You mention having an exceptional academic record up until a certain point, as if something in you changed. The DSM IV ((Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Illnesses)) says age seven is the maximum age for showing new symptoms for ADHD, and I'm assuming you're quite a bit older than that, considering you have a job. Depression can suddenly come out of nowhere so it seems more likely. You also mention a lack of friends, and loneliness can cause depression. And how are you dyslexic when you can type and read stuff on a forum?


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

There's every chance it's not ADHD, but that's what getting tested is for. To find out. There's never any harm in just getting tested.


----------



## LostTheMarbles (Mar 4, 2012)

Matthew Nisshoku said:


> Depression can mimic these sorts of symptoms because it causes a loss of interest in everything, so your attention span for things shrinks out of just not caring anymore. Are you sure you aren't depressed?


It's not focused on any particular time, I'm just meeting more people these days so there are more people to pick up on it.



> And how are you dyslexic when you can type and read stuff on a forum?


There are plenty of fully functional Dyslexic, it effects every one differently. Personally, I've had a LOT of extra training so most of my symptoms aren't noticeable except in some specific circumstances.


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

@LostTheMarbles He means when you said "I almost failed my degree _despite having an exceptional academic record up to that point_."

Of course, different people are affected by ADHD differently. Different people have different degrees of different symptoms, so they have different limits when it comes to school. Mine was about 5th grade, but that doesn't mean yours couldn't be college. And it's perfectly possible to have good grades even with ADHD. I actually got a lot of good grades in high school. A lot of bad grades, too, but a lot of good grades.


----------



## Hurricane Matthew (Nov 9, 2012)

Raichu said:


> There's every chance it's not ADHD, but that's what getting tested is for. To find out. There's never any harm in just getting tested.


For physical problems, there's never any harm in getting tested, but ADHD is _grossly_ overdiagnosed and the diagnostic criteria tends to not be very strict when it should be. I've known a lot of people diagnosed as ADHD even though I don't believe any of them ever showed signs of it, to the point of me questioning if it's even real or not. Meh, it could be real but a hell of a lot more rare than people say it is. Everyone gets distracted and nobody has perfect attention spans. Unless the attention span is non-existent under all and every situation, it's not a disorder. People have short attention spans for tons of reasons, like boredom, lack of sleep, having other things on their mind, too much excess energy, not caring anymore, etc etc. Even multitasking too often can cause trouble with focus and attention spans.



LostTheMarbles said:


> It's not focused on any particular time, I'm just meeting more people these days so there are more people to pick up on it.


And people think I have disorders I don't have. People make observations about others all the time, and if you're a little bit "different" from them, they will "pick up" on a lot of imaginary problems. People have told me they think I have ADHD but I know they're wrong because my attention span lasts long enough to write multi-paragraph forum posts. Since your attention span was long enough to give you an exceptional academic record for a long period of time, then it's not ADHD because you wouldn't have had the attention span to achieve that back then, either.

Your description really makes me think of how I am when I'm at school, bored of what I'm doing without enough exercise and struggling with depression/moodiness. Do you even like your job? Maybe you need a change of scenery. Do you go outside often? 30 minutes a day spent in parks or nature has been proven to greatly reduce stress and lower depression.


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

Matthew Nisshoku said:


> For physical problems, there's never any harm in getting tested, but ADHD is _grossly_ overdiagnosed and the diagnostic criteria tends to not be very strict when it should be. I've known a lot of people diagnosed as ADHD even though I don't believe any of them ever showed signs of it, to the point of me questioning if it's even real or not. Meh, it could be real but a hell of a lot more rare than people say it is. Everyone gets distracted and nobody has perfect attention spans. Unless the attention span is non-existent under all and every situation, it's not a disorder. People have short attention spans for tons of reasons, like boredom, lack of sleep, having other things on their mind, too much excess energy, not caring anymore, etc etc. Even multitasking too often can cause trouble with focus and attention spans.


This is such a huge problem when it comes to ADHD. People think all it means is that you have a short attention span, but that's just one part of it. Inattentiveness, impulsiveness, and hyperactivity are the main three symptom categories, and you can break those down further, too. It's not just "Squirrel!!" That's not what ADHD means. Also, a huge factor in diagnosing ADHD is that the symptoms have to have a significant negative impact on your life. So yeah, everyone gets distracted, but not everyone deals with it consistently throughout their whole lives to the point where it's screwing up their grades and jobs and relationships.


----------



## 2GiveMyHeart2 (Jan 2, 2012)

It seems to me also that I agree with the people who have pointed out that you may have issues with depression. I think you are also unhappy with your job situation as well as your social life, and the way things in school turned out for you. You are distracted by the life giving you a lemon. I know you may not want to talk about it, but did anything else tragic event happen while you were in school? I know (and this is a little off the trail right now) there is a statistic out there that college students are the most likely to get depressed. What you definitely need is to join something of a worthy cause. It may be a solution to your problem. Also, just in case it is ADHD, you could get tested. You are not stupid and you are not going to be looked at as a crippled. You're a valuable human being worthy to be loved and talked to. *hug* And you know what, 75% of the stuff we worry about that we think will happen, don't happen. So, I pray for peace of mind about your worries. Go to the doctor, darling. 

P.S. And to be honest, your job just doesn't seem like it's made for you.


----------



## LostTheMarbles (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice so far, I guess I'd better add a little more info.

I've not worked at that company for 9 months now, I resigned in April and have been backpacking around the world ever since. I'm just sitting in Sydney airport at the moment waiting for my flight to New Zealand. I'm having an amazing time but people still pick up on my restlessness.

My results at school varied greatly, everything from A* and best in school awards down to E grades which were blamed on being Dyslexic. The teaching styles had the greatest effects, some could hold my attention, others couldn't. The people around me suffered the most, I'd finish my work and then distract them, my grades were good so the others were blamed instead of me.

Back at my first uni I had plenty of friends and being part of a sports team meant they did all the organising which was perfect for me, I didn't even have to try to keep in touch.

I'll look into depression but I'm the type of person who's told off for being too happy or still smiling when I should be serious, it takes a lot to get me down and hardly anything to get me back on track.

Thanks again


----------



## Cosmicsense (Dec 7, 2011)

You're an ENFP... appearing to have "ADHD" is pretty common for that type. It may just be your Ne being a bit too dominant. 

The term, "ADHD" really is an umbrella label. It seems in some people it merely means they're "gifted" and process a bit too fast, and only choose to focus on what matters to them. In others, it can be an indication of a true disadvantage that isn't accompanied by advantages. In this case I would posit an environmental toxin/allergen is at work. 

Everyone is a little different. These labels serve as a convenience to the wise so that they may focus in on what may really be happening. The fools are the ones who shoot right for medicine. 

So the questions I have for you are:

Has this always been an issue for you? 

Do you seem to be processing something else when "spaced out" or are you truly at a disadvantage? 

Are you able to hyperfocus on what interests you?

Do you notice this "ADHD" come and go? If so, can you think of what may trigger the events (such as a food allergen, sleep deprivation, or simply not caring for what is said) ?


----------



## LostTheMarbles (Mar 4, 2012)

Cosmicsense said:


> Has this always been an issue for you?


There have always been little things but I never really thought about it until people really started calling me on things.



Cosmicsense said:


> Do you seem to be processing something else when "spaced out" or are you truly at a disadvantage?


My mind's distracted, I almost need someone to jolt me back on track. I can still hear what's being said but I don't concentrate enough to process it properly.



Cosmicsense said:


> Are you able to hyperfocus on what interests you?


I think so, but I need the right environment to make the initial break away from reality.



Cosmicsense said:


> Do you notice this "ADHD" come and go? If so, can you think of what may trigger the events (such as a food allergen, sleep deprivation, or simply not caring for what is said) ?


I'm unbearable when I'm mentally tired, I lose any control I normally have to the point where I can't sit in one place for more than 5 minutes, the right amount of red bull slows me down a bit, otherwise I just have to grab my ipod and start walking until I crash out.
I can't filter out noise so busy environments are especially difficult. My hearing is fine but if two people are talking I'll often hear neither of them.

Thanks again.


----------



## Cosmicsense (Dec 7, 2011)

I don't filter the environment, either. My inability to process everything without hearing "noise" comes and goes with the stress load.

I'd suggest giving yourself space to decompress between long periods of crowded environments.

Interesting the caffeine mellows you out. I drink tea but it makes me more alert, not slow down.

Maybe you just need to find the right amount of caffeine for you. I take in a liter of tea minimum.


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

Cosmicsense said:


> Interesting the caffeine mellows you out. I drink tea but it makes me more alert, not slow down.


Caffeine does the same for me, and for most people with ADHD I think. I drink coffee when I can't sleep.



LostTheMarbles said:


> I'll look into depression but I'm the type of person who's told off for being too happy or still smiling when I should be serious, it takes a lot to get me down and hardly anything to get me back on track.


I'd think an ENFP would probably know it if they were depressed.

For the record, though, I didn't. One day my mom just said she was talking to my grandpa about how depressed I was, and I was like "um wut lol that's ridicu... oh, you're right." Apparently it was obvious to everyone except me. Awkward. But that doesn't seem to be your situation.


----------



## LostTheMarbles (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks for all the advice.

I've decided to get my self tested as soon as I get back home (in May), until then I'll just have to do what I can, I hope that just having some awareness of the issues will move things forwards at least a little.

I don't care what the testing decided, I'll just be happy that either way I can get something worked out.

I've also decided to keep it secret from any one but a select few, its just something I tend to do. You saw in the earlier posts what happens when I tell people I'm Dyslexic, one of the worst parts of the condition for me is people assuming it means I'm stupid.


----------



## Libayne (Aug 10, 2012)

Theres no way in really telling if you have ADHD or not. I read that most psychiatrists put a label things on too quickly and just shove pills down peoples throats. There is a thing called neurotransmitter testing in which you can take blood samples and urine samples as well to check too see if there are any neurotransmitter imbalances.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

It is possible that you might have central auditory processing disorder, as opposed to ADHD. Being unable to filter out background noise is definitely one of the symptoms of auditory processing disorder. You would need to find an audiologist who knows something about auditory processing disorder to test you. 
Some of the symptoms are the same.
Auditory processing disorder is treated with speech language therapy, basically to teach you coping skills. Medication doesn't work for this.
If you have any questions, feel free to ask, as I have been diagnosed with auditory processing disorder.



LostTheMarbles said:


> There have always been little things but I never really thought about it until people really started calling me on things.
> 
> 
> My mind's distracted, I almost need someone to jolt me back on track. I can still hear what's being said but I don't concentrate enough to process it properly.
> ...


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

As a child, my parents gave me coffee to put me to bed at night.


----------



## Raichu (Aug 24, 2012)

aww man. i have auditory processing disorder too, i wish i'd thought of that. >.< it can look a lot like adhd, especially since my biggest problem is memory. like, my mom will tell me a list of chores to do, just like four things, and i'll be paying really close attention, and i'll ask her to repeat it a few times slowly, and nothing. i can't remember any of it. she either has to write it down, or tell me stuff one at a time. and it would seem a lot like i'm just distracted cuz of adhd, but it's different.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Raichu said:


> aww man. i have auditory processing disorder too, i wish i'd thought of that. >.< it can look a lot like adhd, especially since my biggest problem is memory. like, my mom will tell me a list of chores to do, just like four things, and i'll be paying really close attention, and i'll ask her to repeat it a few times slowly, and nothing. i can't remember any of it. she either has to write it down, or tell me stuff one at a time. and it would seem a lot like i'm just distracted cuz of adhd, but it's different.


The best thing then is for him to get tested and be certain.


----------

